# Cheap DIY thermowell for fermenter



## Charst (9/2/19)

Cheap thermowell off an old ikea dish rack. 
Just buffed the old weld smooth.


----------



## The Mack (9/2/19)

That is brilliant, and I just so happen to have a couple of those trivets laying around!


----------

